# Little-Man Sokka and Crest-less Boo!



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Just some pics of Sokka, Boo, and Ryan with my new camera! 









Sokka


















Boo the Crest-less Wonder!









I think she's a gorgeous tiel, even without a crest lol









Boo and her favorite human


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are both gorgeous! I love Sokka’s name.

Can I ask what happened to Boo’s crest? Boo looks so much like my Theo when she was that small.


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Aww thanks Solace! 

We don't know what's going on with Boo's crest  She and Sokka were one of those "craigslist rescues" -- we go them when they were about 3 months old, and at the time, both birds clearly had their crests plucked out and had the worst wing clip job I had ever seen  Sokka's crest came back, but he has some follicle damage. He and Boo are about 11 months old now, and still no sign of Boo's crest. We doubt it'll ever grow in.

Any suggestions on why that might be? We're just curious at this point. Both tiels are very small as well -- could Boo's crest maybe be a sign of inbreeding? Or maybe improper nutrition when she was a hatchling?


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Boo is the same as my girl Cappy.Her crest will grow back.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

awww.... poor crestless baby. Seems like damage is done after 8 months but maybe after next molt it will come back.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice pictures!
Boo looks so much like my cinnamon girl Aiko!
I think after a good molt the crest will grow back.
not every feather is renewd in 1 molt


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww so adorable they are so gorgeous


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

even missing that crest, shes beautiful. makes her look so innocent lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

they are both adorable


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

omg. Dally is right. SO innocent! I was just viewing the pics and I started giggling at my desk.

adorable little babies!


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, so there is hope yet for Boo's crest!  That's so good to hear! They're just finishing up their second molt since we got them, so we had our doubts. Yay! She won't look like a little pigeon forever...

LOL at Boo looking innocent! It's just a very good act, I promise! She loves getting into mischief. And hanging upside down like a bat. 

This is my first time owning Cinnies -- I love the color! I think it looks soft and elegant.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, it is great you got them, it is people like that, that make you disgusted. With time she should get her lovely crest back.  I agree about the Cinnamon’s, I have 2 myself, too!

Snickers









Theo (this is the one I mentioned in my first post.. she has the nickname Heffalump because she has always been a 'big' girl, lol)


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh wow, Theo is beautiful!  I can see Boo looking like that one day! (Heffalump -- what a cute nickname!)


----------

